# Faith restored



## Riaz (24/10/16)

Yesterday I took my family to possibly one of the best and busiest markets I've been to in a long while- route 44 market. 

Had my 3 kids with me and obviously my mod. Those with 3 kids will understand how crazy it gets when there are so many people and other kids all in one area. 

Somehow I managed to misplace my mod just before we decided to leave. I was devastated. 

After looking everywhere I gave up and mentally wrote the thing off. 

As we were exiting the play area I took a chance and asked at reception if they have a lost and found box or something of the sort. I explained what I lost and boom the gentleman handed me my beloved mod. 

I don't think the person who returned it is on here ( I say this coz the gentleman told me the lady who gave it in had no idea what it was) but anyways, thank you for returning it to me. 

#Faithinhumanityrestored

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac (24/10/16)

Glad you got your mod back. I'm not saying a vaper wouldn't have done the same, but the chances might have been less if it was a (not so honest) vaper...lol (also depending on the mod and atty)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/16)

Glad you got it back @Riaz 
Must have been a great feeling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

